# Try this



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://120.138.21.35/gwit-flash/?lang=en&hl=en_US


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was interesting YD, glad my scope isn't as sensitive as my mouse!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

A man is only as good as his mouse.lol. Don, I wish you hadn't put that thing on for I will get nothing done at work tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I apologize HR..... not really but if it makes you feel better I'll type it again.

Rick, I agree. I can wiggle but that guy has spasms.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> That was interesting YD, glad my scope isn't as sensitive as my mouse!!


Wow. Definitely just got addicted to that game for like an hour!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dad Burn Now I gotta buy a bigger monitor and how can i share my computer time with PT. Thanks YD you just made life even more difficult.LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Breath in breath out.....shoot.

the 12 level stumped me ..... that is till the next time !!

I WILL BE BACK

Thanks D


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you all like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Dad Burn Now I gotta buy a bigger monitor and how can i share my computer time with PT. Thanks YD you just made life even more difficult.LOL


Thanks Bigd ! That's what I do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget this one.


----------

